# Socionics INTp = MBTI INTJ?



## Azwan (Nov 2, 2010)

Okay, so Ni is a perceiving function, right? So that results in the little 'p' at the back.

My question is since Socionics INTp's Duality is ESFp, would that make our INTJ + ESFP?

Our total opposite? I'm sorry but according to my knowledge, opposites will almost always fight.


----------

